# Τραγουδάτε στο μπάνιο;



## oliver_twisted (Jan 11, 2014)

Έλαααα! Φτιάξτε νήμα "Τραγουδάτε στο μπάνιο;"! :clap: :clap: :clap: *
Εγώ γενικά τραγουδάω ό,τι μου κατέβει όταν κάνω δουλειές ή όταν κάνω μπάνιο, αλλά μια εποχή, θυμάμαι, πριν το σχολείο, με στεντόρεια φωνή τραγουδούσα τις Τιράντες. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο!

Το πρωί -νταμ τι ρουρουρι- το πρωιιιι, άιντες, να τραβάς -νταμ τι ρουρουρι-τις τιιιράντες
Σύνθημά σου να `ναι για ένα καλό ξεκίνημα
Τη μέρα να αντικρίσεις και να καλοτυχήσεις!
Έτσι πια -νταμ τι ρουρουρι- αν φοράς τιράντες, στη χαρά -νταμ τι ρουρουρι- ξεπερνάς τους πάντες
Στο χορό -νταμ τι ρουρουρι- κάνε τους στη μπάντα, δείξε τους -νταμ τι ρουρουρι- πως φοράς τιράντα.

Το τι χαμόγελο κολλάς στη φάτσα σου δε λέγεται!!

Και θυμάμαι πάλι όταν δούλευα καλοκαίρι στο room service ενός resort με μπανγκαλόους και όχι μόνο κεντρική μονάδα, και έπρεπε να πας φορτωμένος με την παραμάνα* το φαΐ ή ακόμα χειρότερα** τους καφέδες σε μια έκταση 300 στρεμμάτων με 40 βαθμούς ντάλα μεσημέρι, για έναν, όχι και τόσο ανεξήγητο λόγο, το είχα ρίξει στα γκόσπελ:
_Γκόου ντάουυν...Μόοουζεςςςς, γουέεεει ντάουν ιν Ιτζιπτ λάααντ!_
Και στο τσακίρ κέφι, όταν ένιωθες να βράζεις από δικαιολογημένο μίσος για την εργοδοσία που σου αφαιρούσε από τον μισθό τα πιατοπότηρα που είχες σπάσει -έλεος- μπορεί να με άκουγες να τραγουδάω και το μπαντιέρα ρόσσα! :twit: :twit:  Αλλά στίχους από αυτό δεν βάζω. Μπορεί να το μυριστεί η Ασημακοπούλου της ΝΔ και να μας κλείσει το μαγαζί!! :twit: :twit:
*παραμάνα είναι ο μεγάλος ξύλινος δίσκος με τα υπερυψωμένα πλαϊνά τοιχώματα
**δυστυχώς, γιατί ο καφές έπρεπε να φτάσει χωρίς να χυθεί, ζεστός ο ζεστός, κρύος ο κρύος, με καϊμάκι ο ελληνικός και ο εσπρέσσο, και με αφρόγαλο ο καπουτσίνος, κάτι που δεν είναι πάντα δεδομένο. Ρισπέκτ στα γκαρσόνια, παιδιά! Έξι χρόνια την έκανα αυτή τη δουλειά!! 
ΥΓ: Κάπου, κάποιος που τώρα διαβάζει τα αποπάνω θα τραγουδάει: το γιαπί το πιλοφόρι το μυστριιιι



* mod's note: Your word, our command. Word! And respect. :-\


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2014)

Αχ, καιρό είχα να γελάσω έτσι- αν και νομίζω ότι κι εγώ κάπως έτσι ακούγομαι όταν τραγουδάω στο μπάνιο (φυσικά δεν τραγουδάω Σφακιανάκη, αλλά all-time-classics).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2014)

SBE said:


> αν και νομίζω ότι κι εγώ κάπως έτσι ακούγομαι όταν τραγουδάω στο μπάνιο (φυσικά δεν τραγουδάω Σφακιανάκη, αλλά all-time-classics).



Νόρμα; Άιντα;


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Νόρμα; Άιντα;


Κι από αυτά έχει το μαγαζί, αν και πιο συχνά αντιλαλούν οι γειτονιές με το Ebben, ne andro lontana αλλά και οπερατικές εκτελέσεις ελληνικών χιτ που προσφέρονται για γκάρισμα και τσίριγμα, όπως Πάγωσ'η τσιμινιέρα (σήμερα πάει γάντι με τις θερμοκρασίες εδώ), Άνοιξε Πέτρα, Χίλιες βραδιές κλπ, καθώς και τα παλαιότερα σουξέ των U2, όταν ο Μπόνο του 'δινε να καταλάβει.
Αλλά εγώ το πολύ να βασανίσω τους γείτονές μου, που στο κάτω κάτω καλά να πάθουνε γιατί με ενοχλούνε κι αυτοί.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Χα χα. Μου θύμισες τον καιρό που γέμιζε το Χερν Χιλ στο νότιο Λονδίνο με τους ήχους του «Πότε θα κάνει ξαστεριά» κάθε φορά που ο nickel έπλενε πιάτα. Μέχρι που αναβαθμίστηκε μετακομίζοντας σε βόρειο προάστιο και, κυρίως, αγόρασε πλυντήριο πιάτων.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2014)

Κάποιος γνωστός μου σιδερώνει υπό τους ήχους σπιρίτσουαλ και λοιπών ασμάτων της πικρής σκλαβιάς. Εγώ συνήθως εμπνέομαι όποτε πάω στο υπόγειο, γιατί έχει έναν στενό κλειστό διάδρομο με φοβερή αντήχηση. Το πολύ πολύ εκεί που άδω ως εκ του Άδου να ανοίξει καμιά πόρτα και να εμφανιστεί κανένας γείτονας. 
Δεν είναι ενδιαφέρον πάντως; Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να γκαρίζω για την τσιμινιέρα ή για το τι μεταφορικό μέσο θα ήθελα να μου φέρουν όταν θα κλείσω τα μάτια μου- ούτε βεβαίως θα εκτελούσα ανελέητα τα πάντα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2014)

Εγώ όταν έχω κέφια παριστάνω πως διευθύνω ορχήστρα, συνήθως υπό τους ήχους του Τσαϊκόφσκι, του Ντβόρζακ ή του Μουσόργκσκι. Αφού κλείσω κουρτίνες και πατζούρια, εννοείται. Όταν τραγουδάω επιλέγω συνήθως κάτι Χατζιδακικό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 12, 2014)

SBE said:


> [...]ή για το τι μεταφορικό μέσο θα ήθελα να μου φέρουν όταν θα κλείσω τα μάτια μου[...]


Αυτό είναι θεϊκό! Μπράβο! 





Χέλε, σου πάει για μαέστρος!


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2014)

Ένας φίλος με τρία παιδιά (έως εφτά ετών), έχει γράψει τους στίχους του αμαξιού με τα δυο άλογα σε ενα Α3 και το έχει κολλήσει στην κουζίνα, πάνω από το τραπέζι, και το έχει μάθει στα παιδιά και μου το τραγουδήσανε χορωδία την τελευταία φορά που πήγα από εκεί. Δε θέλει λέει να μεγαλώσουν χωρίς τα νάματα του ελληνικού πολιτισμού.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Χα χα. Μου θύμισες τον καιρό που γέμιζε το Χερν Χιλ στο νότιο Λονδίνο με τους ήχους του «Πότε θα κάνει ξαστεριά» κάθε φορά που ο nickel έπλενε πιάτα. Μέχρι που αναβαθμίστηκε μετακομίζοντας σε βόρειο προάστιο και, κυρίως, αγόρασε πλυντήριο πιάτων.


:lol::lol: Φανταστηκα την εικόνα και δάκρυσα. Από τα γέλια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 13, 2014)

> * mod's note: Your word, our command. Word! And respect. :-\


 :wub: :wub: I heart you!


----------

